# Driveways in Mass



## mppropertymaint (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys,
Im going on vacation 3/6-3/11 and I need someone to plow a few of my driveways in case it ever snows.
3 in Bolton
3 in Northboro
2 in Marlboro

If your interested, give me a call 774-245-1621
Thanks
Mike


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

I could possibly do the ones in northboro and marlboro depending on where they are.


----------



## mppropertymaint (Oct 31, 2011)

The ones in Northboro, 2 are right off E.Main st, and one is on Howard st. The 2 in Marlboro are the east side. One off Concord Rd and the other is behind the Home Depot. Give me a call if your interested. You never know, it could be the only opportunity to make any money this winter.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

Def cant do the ones in Marlboro. They are way too far off my route. The ones in Northboro are a little far off my route too, but could possibly do them if your really in a jam


----------

